# Sad news...



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

The law of my Country does not allow Phytons or Boas...so no more Phyton























They say that they can be dangerous to humans...silly law...


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Dang man that really sux









Does it totally ban pythons and boas
or just the ones that get over a certain length?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

psychofish said:


> Dang man that really sux
> 
> 
> 
> ...










All Pythons...and all Boas...but we are allowed to keep national viper (deadly) smart isn't it???


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Not even Ball Pythons???


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Nethius said:


> Not even Ball Pythons???


 No Pythons at all!!!!! they are considered dangerous to humans...silly i know...but is the (stupid) law...


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

JorgeRemigio said:


> The law of my Country does not allow Phytons or Boas...so no more Phyton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Question ... What are the laws like in France or Morroco concerning pythons/boas?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> The law of my Country does not allow Phytons or Boas...so no more Phyton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Question ... What are the laws like in France or Morroco concerning pythons/boas?








[/quote]

...or Spain. Because it's right next door.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Get it anyways,

hobby over law, dude. A ball python will do no harm to anyone.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

ooo, look out for the adult kenyan sand boa, it could mabye eat a finger!


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

can You imagine...i can have a Vipera latastei (national viper) but not a small harmless Python Regius ehehehehe

(the pictures are not mine)


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

we don't need no stinkin' badges!!

sometimes laws are bendable.. I know they are where I live
just don't get caught!!!!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

wow sorry to hear it.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Get a viper?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Get a viper?


LOL Joker ehehehehe

I have a little daughter









but yes...they are great!! i have seen a few in the wild


----------

